# Dr Phil's Personality Test -Answers



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

HOW TO ADD UP YOUR SCORE...

Add your points as follows:-

(For question) 1... A =2, B=4, C=6

2... A = 6, B = 4, C = 7, D= 2, E =1

3... A =4, B =2, C = 5, D = 7, E = 6

4.... A = 4, B = 6, C = 2, D = 1

5... A = 6, B = 4, C = 3, D =5, E = 2

6... A = 6, B = 4, C = 2

7... A =6, B =2, C = 4

8 ... A = 6, B = 7, C = 5, D = 4, E = 3, F = 2, G = 1

9 ... A = 7, B = 6, C = 4, D = 2, E = 1

10 ... A = 4, B = 2, C =3, D =5, C = 6, F =1

.............................................

And now...* WHAT YOUR SCORE MEANS... *

*OVER 60 POINTS*
Others see you as someone they should "handle with care". You're seen as vain, self -centred, and one who is extremely domineering. Others may admire you, wishing they could be more like you, but don't always trust you, hesitating to become more deeply involved with you.

*51 to 60 points*
Others see you as an exciting, highly volatile, rather impulsive personality; a natural leader, one who's quick to make decisions, though not always the right ones. They see you as bold and adventuresome; someone who will try anything once. Someone who takes chances and enjoys and adventure. They enjoy being in your company because of the excitement you radiate.

*41 to 50 points*
Others see you as fresh, lively, charming, amusing, practical and always interesting. Someone who's constantly in the center of attention; but sufficiently well balanced not to let it go to their head. They also see you as kind, considerate, understanding -someone who will always cheer them up and help them out.

*
31 to 40 points*
Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful and practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or too easily. But someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the same loyalty in return. Those who get to know you realise that it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends; but equally, that it takes you a long time to get over it if that trust is ever broken.

*21 to 30 points*
Your friends see you as pain staking and fussy. They see you as very cautious, extremely careful, a slow and steady plodder. It would really surprise them if you ever did something impulsively or on the spur of the moment, expecting you to examine everything carefully from every angle and then usually decide against it! They think this reaction is caused partly by your careful nature.

*Under 21 points*
People think you are shy, nervous and indecisive; someone who needs looking after -who always wants someone else to make decisions and who doesn't want to get involved with anyone or anything! They see you as a worrier, who always sees problems that don't exist. Some people think you're boring. Only those who know you will know that you aren't.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I got a 39...

31 to 40 points
Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful and practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or too easily. But someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the same loyalty in return. Those who get to know you realise that it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends; but equally, that it takes you a long time to get over it if that trust is ever broken.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*Link to a test: http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/trivia/philtest.asp *

I got a 42: "Others see you as fresh, lively, charming, amusing, practical and always interesting. Someone who's constantly in the center of attention; but sufficiently well balanced not to let it go to their head. They also see you as kind, considerate, understanding -someone who will always cheer them up and help them out."


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

_21 to 30 points
Your friends see you as pain staking and fussy. They see you as very cautious, extremely careful, a slow and steady plodder. It would really surprise them if you ever did something impulsively or on the spur of the moment, expecting you to examine everything carefully from every angle and then usually decide against it! They think this reaction is caused partly by your careful nature._

Yeah, that test didn't work for me. I'm impulsive to a fault.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

31.. not bad for an online test.


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

I got a 40

31 to 40 points
Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful and practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or too easily. But someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the same loyalty in return. Those who get to know you realise that it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends; but equally, that it takes you a long time to get over it if that trust is ever broken.


----------

